# Why the sudden influx of threads from new folks about H is now seeing men, is bi-curious, caught chatting wuth gay men, watching gay porn posts?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I mean really. So many Ws are putting up my H was caught seeing men, is that ok...? 

Does one even have to ask if is ok?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

My theory for this general question “why do relationship problems seem to come in waves of similar issues”

I’ve wondered about this.

My theory is that there are tons of lurkers and anon readers. When one brave soul writes out their story, others are emboldened by it and write out their issue.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

You'll also find more interesting things happen when college classes are not in session. Summer, winter break, spring break, etc. Take some of them with a grain of salt. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> My theory for this general question “why do relationship problems seem to come in waves of similar issues”
> 
> I’ve wondered about this.
> 
> ...


That's kind of what I'm thinking.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I mean really. So many Ws are putting up my H was caught seeing men, is that ok...?
> 
> Does one even have to ask if is ok?


Didn't you get the memo? It's the new Western male.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

The conspiracy theory part of me wonders if it’s some kind of spam or some kind evil content generator program or something as most of them seem to be drive bys or trolls etc.

But I do think as many of the taboos and homophobias and Thou-Shalt-Nots become passé, we will be seeing more of it as time goes on. 

It’s probably always been out there but people would keep it deep in the closet and never talk about for fear of, well, getting beaten, persecuted or even killed for that matter. 

Any kind of homosexuality is still punishable by death in various parts of the world and I seriously doubt that it is by lethal injection. 

So when you have a lifting of legal and social restraints along with an anonymous venue to discuss this kind of thing, we are probably going to be seeing more of it going forward.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

They're here...it's those hormones in the meat. western men and women are becoming aliens, and are here now trying to change the human race into one big hermaphrodite.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I mean really. So many Ws are putting up my H was caught seeing men, is that ok...?
> 
> Does one even have to ask if is ok?


It’s summer.

Happens every year. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Zedd said:


> You'll also find more interesting things happen when elementary, middle, high school and college classes are not in session. Summer, winter break, spring break, etc. Take some of them with a grain of salt. Just sayin'.


Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> Fixed it fer ya.


Sure, they're not immune, but the uptick generally starts in early May. K-12 is still in session then. But yes, I'm sure it's not limited to bored college kids.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> My theory for this general question “why do relationship problems seem to come in waves of similar issues”
> 
> I’ve wondered about this.
> 
> ...


Good point. There really are tons more anon readers who just read and never write. I recently noticed those stats, which are on the home page, I believe or somewhere near there. It amazes me that so many people want to read and not write. I can't imagine it. But then they do see how contentious it gets on here, so maybe they just don't want any part of that.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

It reminds me of those research about internet porn addicted minds about how they need progressivelly more kinky stuff (bc their brain gets desensitized with the last kink) and that if a porn addicted male let it progress he end up watching and masturbating to gay porn.

Kind of like a Porn Induced Bisecuality or Porn Induced Homosexuality (ill say PIB and PIH to make it easier).

I would say that now we are seing the first generation of internet porn addicts are starting to show up, maybe?

If its not that, then thats ome of the reasons, though.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> The conspiracy theory part of me wonders if it’s some kind of spam or some kind evil content generator program or something as most of them seem to be drive bys or trolls etc.


Its definitelly what happens in places like reddit!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Good point. There really are tons more anon readers who just read and never write. I recently noticed those stats, which are on the home page, I believe or somewhere near there. It amazes me that so many people want to read and not write. I can't imagine it. But then they do see how contentious it gets on here, so maybe they just don't want any part of that.


Maybe a few are getting warmed up to the concept of addressing their problems.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Vaccines


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Maybe a few are getting warmed up to the concept of addressing their problems.


Yes. Hopefully. We see all the time where they say they have been looking for a long time but just now writing. But there are lots of people who just don't write and only read. I have a close friend who is one. I don't understand it at all. She's a voracious reader but just looks even on her own social media. She made a huge deal of just saying hi to an old coworker on her Facebook and was offended he didn't return, but I'm sure he just isn't on there much. It makes no sense to me because she is a big literate reader of a person with a lot on her mind, from music to just local stuff as well as her hobbies.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

moon7 said:


> It reminds me of those research about internet porn addicted minds about how they need progressivelly more kinky stuff (bc their brain gets desensitized with the last kink) and that if a porn addicted male let it progress he end up watching and masturbating to gay porn.
> 
> Kind of like a Porn Induced Bisecuality or Porn Induced Homosexuality (ill say PIB and PIH to make it easier).
> 
> ...


I think we're in the second generation, really, but depends how you define generation, I guess. It's definitely epidemic.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Good point. There really are tons more anon readers who just read and never write. I recently noticed those stats, which are on the home page, I believe or somewhere near there. It amazes me that so many people want to read and not write. I can't imagine it. But then they do see how contentious it gets on here, so maybe they just don't want any part of that.


Honestly, I'm not surprised by the number of anon readers.
If you filter out the perverts and cuckolds, there are a lot of genuine people out there that are both introverts and troubled. I was one of them for a long time (a year maybe?) until I forced myself out of the shadows. Many of the posters here now are the inspiration for that.

Anons read, they learn, and maybe, hopefully, some words we speak into someone's life will speak also to one of the anons.

That's my mindset when posting... that there's an invisible audience out there with the same problem and no voice.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think we're in the second generation, really, but depends how you define generation, I guess. It's definitely epidemic.


Im 33.

My generation is gettin married and dealing with this kind of thing right now.

My generation went from no internet to home internet (as kids), to internet porn (as teenagers).

The generation before only had playboy and VHS, and any of them have the same effect as internet porn, bc the variety is huge and easy access, and thats why the researches about it is always related to internet porn, not old school porn.

So, even though generations before suffered from it too, its probably way more prevalent in mine and youngers.

BTW, i dont think you can find those researches at post-politically-correct-google-algoritms-and-AI-internet anymore.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

moon7 said:


> Im 33.
> 
> My generation is gettin married and dealing with this kind of thing right now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's more prevalent now, but I know guys my age who were downloading porn by pinging people even in the late 80s and 90s. I'm 69. So I do know people from my generation who were immersed early before it was easy to do. And then there's been about 3 more generations since then, each increasingly submerged. It's bad. And the poor women.....and the poor wives who get this foisted on them. Ugh. I can't imagine any way of it coming to an end, but it needs to. It's very destructive for a lot of people.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yeah, it's more prevalent now, but I know guys my age who were downloading porn by pinging people even in the late 80s and 90s. I'm 69. So I do know people from my generation who were immersed early before it was easy to do. And then there's been about 3 more generations since then, each increasingly submerged. It's bad. And the poor women.....and the poor wives who get this foisted on them. Ugh. I can't imagine any way of it coming to an end, but it needs to. It's very destructive for a lot of people.


True!!!

And I guess internet came early wherever you live, then.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

moon7 said:


> True!!!
> 
> And I guess internet came early wherever you live, then.


I had internet in mid 80s. My kids mid 30s always had internet and online mmu games etc.
Edited to add I'm almost 60.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

moon7 said:


> True!!!
> 
> And I guess internet came early wherever you live, then.


Computer guys, mainly guys who just designed computers and had those type of jobs, could contact and download stuff by pinging before the actual internet. I knew a guy who was a compulsive collector and worked on prototypes of computers, owns many of the early prototypes he worked on, who downloaded everything anyone would exchange with him just pinging numbers. Not everyone could do that, of course, but that's how far it goes back with people I know, the earliest computers. This would have been approximately the same time period as the first Atari, I remember that. So just looked that up and that's 1982. He's the first porn addict I ever knew. It made him unable to have sex in a real-life scenario. He was just a friend and he talked to me about it and it was just because he got used to picking and choosing his favorite scenarios and had trouble transitioning to real life. Because he didn't have real sex, had only had it like once before or maybe couple of times with this one girl. Much more challenging with a real live person!

Since then, it's early and I guess constant exposure. Some it's not as big a deal as others as far as personally to them goes, but it's the same exploitation of the women in porn and it's still the same message to boys that that is okay.

I'll honestly be glad when love dolls become more widespread and popular. At least they aren't real. I suppose they'll still try to flip those switches on some poor actual woman, though, at some point. But maybe not!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Computer guys, mainly guys who just designed computers and had those type of jobs, could contact and download stuff by pinging before the actual internet. I knew a guy who was a compulsive collector and worked on prototypes of computers, owns many of the early prototypes he worked on, who downloaded everything anyone would exchange with him just pinging numbers.


Yeah. I worked for XEROX engineering when we were designing much of the technology behind what you see in front of you now. XEROX had the Alto workstations by 1978 with graphical interface, mouse, network, etc.

And images of nude women for screen savers. Dunno what other files may have been traded. 

Before that I was on a modem based network (USENET?), but was doing serious personal work on it so did not see porn archives.



DownByTheRiver said:


> Because he didn't have real sex, had only had it like once before or maybe couple of times with this one girl. Much more challenging with a real live person!
> 
> Since then, it's early and I guess constant exposure. Some it's not as big a deal as others as far as personally to them goes, but it's the same exploitation of the women in porn and it's still the same message to boys that that is okay.


Can't believe anyone would choose porn over the real thing given the opportunity.

In the VHS days I liked to go down to a favorite lesbian run coop porn shop around the corner from PIXAR called "Good Vibrations" for videos produced by and for women. Somewhat more dramatic, but had the relationship touch I prefer.



DownByTheRiver said:


> I suppose they'll still try to flip those switches on some poor actual woman, though, at some point. But maybe not!


🤣


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

There is an influx of fake posters, imo…


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> _*My theory is that there are tons of lurkers and anon readers. When one brave soul writes out their story, others are emboldened by it and write out their issue.
> My 2 cents.*_



I figured it was just a bunch of GenZ fools acting up since school is out.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I know of a case where two people lived in the house beside us , they came home from their honeymoon got out of the car , he said to her to take your f king stuff out of the car , they had bought a house together got married went on the honeymoon when on the honeymoon he said to her I have to go back up to the room for my sun glasses and left her on the strand enjoying the sun and her book , he was gone a little long so she went to the room and found him in bed with another man , I was about 12 so not yesterday , I am near 60 today ,

nothing new just before we covered it up , was not talked about does not say it did not happen , 
my grandfather died 42 years old left my granny with 5 kids , she hired a man in and one day a neighbor told her the guy had a name of been a bad man , he was let go it was years later that my mother found out what was bad man was , lol

just different times people used to hide it before ,


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I think this sort of thing happens more than a lot of people believe. I've had a few gay friends over the years and they talk nonstop about all the straight men they've fooled around with. A friend I grew up with found out her husband was on Craigslist meeting men for sex too. It's common.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Possibly visitors from Hipforums? Quite a bit of boisterous and immature stuff over there.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> Didn't you get the memo? It's the new Western male.


And that's terrifying


----------

